# Steering tube cap



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

hey everyone,

question on the look steering tube cap... i recently picked up a 586 frame used. i am curious-- is the plastic cap that you just push into the tube the only steering tube cap necessary? it doesn't seem to me like it would be the most trust-worthy way of capping the tube...

thanks!


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, just the plastic "LOOK" cap and your set. Its snug enough to not fly out, so there is no worry of anything getting inside your steer tube.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

3 years riding a 586 and I've never had an issue with the cap I wouldn't worry about it however I understand if you're coming from a bolt down cap to this type may raise a concern.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

that's incredible. i am coming from a bolt down cap. it almost seems unnatural in a way. i am so used to bolting everything down when it comes to all mechanical things.

thanks for the replies!


----------

